# Anybody know where one is?



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Looking for a CUB or A Farmall. Looking for something within driving distance of Western Kentucky. Willing to travel up to 300 miles. Must be reasonable priced.

Thanks,

Les
[email protected]


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Les:

There are a few for sale on For Sale & Wanted Forum. You can also post a specific Want Ad there.

Also, you might want to pop in to the Farmall Cub Forum there and poke your head up. Be surprised how many Cubs there are for sale.

Seeing as you are in Kentucky, you might want to meet up with Ralph over on that forum. He is a good one to know.

How this helps.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I did an Ebay search for Farmall tractors in your neck of the woods and came up with several:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50920&item=3867980271&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=61593&item=3868579315&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=61592&item=3867503059&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=61594&item=3867923765&rd=1


----------

